# Eternal Tombstone



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I stumbled across a picture and feel in love, with the tombstone that is. I finally finished it and wanted to share.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Wow! The hands look so real. Awesome work!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is one beautiful tombstone.. You got skills.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

B-babe, that is fantastic work! The hair is incredible...... I'm blown away


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... great work, looks awesome!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Really nice work. Even from the back it is impressive.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

She's beautiful. I keep expecting to see a video of her suddenly standing up.  What did you use for the body?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Stunning piece of work!


----------



## Dr Dark (May 13, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> Stunning piece of work!


I second that! Incredible!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh my God(I mean Angel) that is awesome! I hope you don't have any kids trying to pinch her butt.


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Dude that looks way awesome. So how are you going to store it??....LOL


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome piece of work!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

That is absolutely incredible! I hope you'll revive the thread in October and show us how you used this in your haunt.


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Holy Moly!! Mommy, can I have it pretty, pretty please???


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I have seen a few of those in actual cemetery pictures, and have fell in love myself. You have made a beautiful adaptation, and I'm sure it will be a real show stopper. Quite a stone to take pride in!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Oh yeah, and please, please a how-to or something about how you made those wings AND got the effect that you did with the hair.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, what all of them said. Plus one.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That's beautiful
I really like the way the hair falls


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Doggone. How you did dat??


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

PLEASE tell us how you did it - she is beautiful!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Beautiful work. I love the draping of the fabric from the back especially. the pose is very naturalistic. Good job!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Stunning!! (picking myself up off the floor) You guys just keep amazing me!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

OMG! how did you do that! it's amazing! we need a how to on this one!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

It's the realism of the pose that gets me - really great work!!! Awesome!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Superb work! Add my voice to the calls for a howto!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks guys!  I only took a couple pictures while making this tombstone since I had no idea if it would turn out ok or not. But I will say that the angel was made using Lauriebeast's tutorial for her "Bride". I used her method for the upper body and arms. And let me tell you I have a new respect for her skills after doing this. I cheated when It came to the hands though and ended up buying mannequin hands. I tried but just couldn't seem to get the fingers close enough to each other to get the look I was going for. The wings were costume wings painted with 1 coat of monster mud and 3 drylock. The hair was another challenge, image dipping a wig in a bucket of mm, squeezing out the excess then trying to make it look styled. :googly:

I'll try to put together a tutorial for those who asked but in the meantime if you have any questions, just ask. I'm happy to help if I can.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow, BB, I love this, can not wait for the tutorial!! this is the most fabulous stone I have ever seen, I bow to you~~


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

That is absolutely beautiful! I really am in awe of the talent on this site.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Just amazing, gonna be the best prop on the block!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

AMAZING!!!!! I made one of the "Beloved" tombstones but it was nothing as intricate as this. (Bowing to you...) Are you sure you didn't just swipe it from a cemetery? How are you going to move it into the yard without it getting ruined? If you're afraid of it getting broken, you can ship it to my house and I'll take good care of it for you..hehehe.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow you could actually put this in a real cemetery and beat out actual tombstones that people pay a lot of money for. Very beautiful and outstanding work!


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

amazing job on this stone. can't decide which I like more, the mourner or the stone itself


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Absolutely exquisite!! I'm in awe.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

the best stone I have ever seen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

What can I add? Just absolutely a beautiful Job.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG, im soooo copying that i absolutly LOVE IT!!! WOW!!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

What can I say that has not already been said. Wonderful work!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Love it!!!! Love it!!!! Love it!!!!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That looks great! I swear its just a person dipped in gray paint. So real!!!


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Beautiful piece of work! You have opened a new door for us all to enter and explore! Her hair and robe detail is great!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!!! Outstanding work!!!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Incredible that's all I have to say Incredible. :xbones:


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I saw the original one in Rome. It was the most beautiful tombstone I have ever seen. Great job replicating it.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Shes a beauty and I have pics of the original from when I lived in Italy, been thinking about doing one of these for a few seasons using Terra's tutorial from her beloved but I have been hesitant to attempt for the following reasons.....hands (the hardest thing to replicate, but you have seemed to find a good solution), hair ( I can only imagine how difficult that was and several others who have done it say the same, tedious), and naturalistic pose (so tough to bring it all together). You've hit a home run with this one BB!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That is by far, the most beautiful tombstone I have ever seen. It is just amazing...and I want it really bad...


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful work. Very realistic. I keep thinking its just someone dipped in MM


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Really beautiful, so realistic. One of the nicest MM props I've seen. 

Do you call it "Eternal" because thats how long it took to make? 

BTW, like DT said: keep an eye on her, I always have shoo kids doing obscene jestures behind my "Beloved" prop

Fantastic!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Seriously that is gorgeous the details are amazing love love love this


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

don't know how I missed this...AWESOME!!!


----------

